# Back from two weeks in Hawaii



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2012)

Funny how it takes forEVER to finally get here, then the vacation time flies past like greased lightning.   

We had a great 1st week on Oahu, seeing some old favorite things, and discovering some new ones.  We stayed as owners in a 22nd floor Palm unit at the Imperial Of Waikiki, enjoying a fantastic view of the ocean, sunsets, and the city.  Others may criticize this timeshare because it's not new and overly fancy, but nobody can ever complain about its awesome location. It continues to be a great place for the two of us, right in the heart of all the excitement that is Waikiki.

We deliberately decided not to schedule too many formal things to do this time around, preferring to explore the island at our own pace.  But one new thing we did that we thoroughly enjoyed was a tour with Oahu Photography Tours.  http://oahuphotographytours.com/ 

Alex Wilson, the owner and operator, is a personable, attentive host.  He met us out front of our timeshare in his company van, then spent nearly six hours driving us around the southern end of the island.  He knew some great places to stop for the best images, explaining how to get the most from the available light at that time of day.  He even provided tripods for us to use.  We never felt rushed, and had an excellent time.  We'd be happy to schedule another tour with Alex the next time we're on the island.  We did the Sunrise Tour, and expect the other tours he offers would be just as satisfying.  Highly recommended!

We visited the Bishop Museum, http://www.bishopmuseum.org/ specifically to see the remodeled Hawaiiana exhibits.  It is arranged much more logically now, making it a lot easier to enjoy things.  Hawaii is so much more than beaches and hula shows, and the Bishop offers much to explore.

On our last night, we did a Waikiki sunset dinner cruise on the Ali'i Kai. http://www.robertshawaii.com/dining-experience/alii-kai-dinner-cruise.php  (Shop around for discount tickets.)  It was a nice cruise, good Hawaiian menu served buffet style, and a good hula show.  Best part was seeing the Friday night fireworks from the Hilton Hawaiian Village from the water.  What an awesome view!

For our 2nd week, we island-hopped over to Kauai, where we stayed in our oceanfront condo at Kauai Beach Villas.  As always, this timeshare is a great place to stay, centrally located to everything Kauai offers.

We hosted our SIL this time, for her first trip to the island, and we did a number of formal things she wanted to do.  First up was a Napali sunset dinner cruise aboard the 65-foot catamaran Southern Star with Capt. Andy.  http://www.napali.com/  We've done this trip several times in the past, but it was my first time on the Southern Star.  It was another awesome cruise.

SIL wanted to see the Fern Grotto on the Wailua River, so we used Smith's for that.  http://www.smithskauai.com/fern_grotto.html  It was a fun cruise, but since so much of the grotto is closed (due to that nasty rockfall and landslide several years ago) it was a bit of an anticlimax once we got there. Nice boat ride, though, with Hawaiian music and hula dancers performing along the way.  

After returning to the landing, we went over to the adjacent Smith's Luau site, for what the Kauai Revealed book says is the best luau on the island.  And we agree!  The food was excellent!!  I've been to a number of luaus over the years, but never one with food as tasty as this one.  Highly, highly recommended!  The hula show after dinner was only average, but the great food made up for it.

We drove all around the island over several days, in a convertible of course, made sure we ate breakfast at Kountry Kitchen and at Ono's in Kapa'a, lunched at Kalypso in Hanalei (excellent ono fish and chips!), and had a marvelous sunset dinner at The Beach House.  We snorkeled at Poipu, waded at Ke'e Beach, enjoyed a sunset and rainbow from the Hanalei Pier, and walked on the deserted beachfront at Barking Sands.  (I'm retired Navy, and getting on the base there is one of the few perks I get to enjoy.)  

We tracked down the retail location of The Right Slice bakery off Puhi Road, http://rightslice.com/ where we purchased the family pack of savory pot pies, and a full-sized mango-lilikoi pie.  This pie was massive, and probably weighed ten pounds!  We got nine huge slices from it, added some ice cream, and enjoyed a great dessert three different nights.  All it needed was a bit of Koloa Rum nightcap for a perfect way to end the day.  http://www.koloarum.com/  (They sell two kinds at Costco on Kauai, and it's cheaper than at the shop at Kilohana Plantation.)

All good things have to come to an end, and it was hard to say goodbye.  So we prefer to say "A hui ho Hawaii!" instead.  "Until we meet again."  See you in two years!  Next time it'll be Kauai and the Big Island.  Or maybe Maui and Kauai.  Or maybe two weeks on Kauai.  Hmm...  So many decisions!

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice trip report, Dave. How did your sister-in-law do with snorkling? Did she try it?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Nice trip report, Dave. How did your sister-in-law do with snorkling? Did she try it?



Thanks!  Reading it back, it sounds like all we did was eat!  

SIL waded in the water some, but was afraid to get in too deep, so she didn't snorkel.  I pointed out a boogie board with viewing port and she really liked the idea.  She said she might try that next time.  I think she was fishing for an invite to join us again next time.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for your update Dave. Sounds like a great vacation. You gave me some
Ideas for my next trip. Gotta get some of those pies.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2012)

Dave - I need to hear a LOT more about KBV!   

Did you stay in our favorite unit?   

Has anything been upgraded?

You didn't SNORKEL at Ke'e?????


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks for your update Dave. Sounds like a great vacation. You gave me some
> Ideas for my next trip. Gotta get some of those pies.



Glad I could help, Jeff.  You'll love the pies from The Right Slice.  They're expensive, but worth every cent.  If a whole pie is too much, you can purchase them one slice at a time, too.  Try the lilikoi cheesecake.  It was killer-good.  

I got some great pictures, but need to edit them before sharing.  We just got home last night, and I'm still worn out.  Have to go back to work tomorrow, so I can get some rest!  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 18, 2012)

We keep getting promised updates at KBV, but sure haven't seen any in awhile.   But they sure do have some great ocean views!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - I need to hear a LOT more about KBV!
> 
> Did you stay in our favorite unit?
> 
> ...




I haven't been there in two years.  KBV was as nice as ever - unit was very clean, grounds were spotless, and the landscaping still being beautifully tended.  Staff was as great as always.  Fast, free WiFi in the unit, that worked very well.  Two flatscreen TVs in our favorite unit, and a new (to me) coffeemaker that has a thermal carafe. The Master BR A/C unit may be new as well - noisy, but works very well.  I don't think there have been any other improvements to our favorite unit.  LR carpet and all furniture is the same as it has been.  SIL said the sofa mattress was very comfortable.  The landscaping around the remodeled swimming pool is filling in nicely, and looks to be "settling in" well.  It looks very good.  Saw a dozen or so people actually using the pool this time - saw none the last time I was there.  Saw fewer cats than before, but think I saw (and heard) more chickens.  The surf was way up, beach sand a bit more eroded, but just as empty as ever.  More locals fishing from the beach area by the park next door, with lots of surf-cast lines in the water. Sunrises were mesmerizing, waves absolutely hypnotic.  It was beautiful, restful, and very hard to leave yesterday morning.   

The hotel next door was better than ever, immaculate, and as well-run as it ever has been.  Restaurants were welcoming (if expensive), the pool area just as inviting, and the whole place was busy but not crowded at all.

You'll have a good time when you get there soon.  

We (I) didn't snorkel at Ke'e because we didn't get there till later in the afternoon.  Family wanted to go back to Hanalei to eat, which we did, then we watched the sunset from the Hanalei Pier.  But as I think of it, probably the biggest reason I didn't snorkel at Ke'e was because the gear was back at the room.  Whoops.    Next time, for sure!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my OP that we also went to the Kauai Museum, on Rice Street in Lihue.  It was really nice, and was filled with a lot of Kauai history.  Very informative. $10 a head to get in, but worth it.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 18, 2012)

Why does Hawaii get in your blood? We all seem to have the same problem as I read in our different threads here.

We need to go back to Kauai and the Big Island too.


----------



## chellej (Jun 18, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Glad I could help, Jeff.  You'll love the pies from The Right Slice.  They're expensive, but worth every cent.  If a whole pie is too much, you can purchase them one slice at a time, too.  Try the lilikoi cheesecake.  It was killer-good.
> 
> Dave



I had their kalua pork and cabbage pot pie and keep thinking about it, my mouth is watering as I type....I am thinking about having them shipped.

Our favorite was the Mac nut cream pie followed by the mac nut pie.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 18, 2012)

Dave
I remember when you had a couple of questions when you were first considering your purchase at the Imperial.  Sounds like you are very happy and enjoy your Imperial to KBV vacations as much as we have for the past several years. We think it is the best of both "worlds".  Even though we could stay almost anywhere we wanted, we don't even consider other timeshares or hotels in Waikiki and we also like KBV and its central location.
BTW, is the ABC store remodeling complete?  How do the storefronts next to the Imperial look?


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jun 18, 2012)

We enjoyed the Kauai Museum the last time we were there and highly recommend it to get a true feeling of the history of Kauai


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2012)

california-bighorn said:


> Dave
> I remember when you had a couple of questions when you were first considering your purchase at the Imperial.  Sounds like you are very happy and enjoy your Imperial to KBV vacations as much as we have for the past several years. We think it is the best of both "worlds".  Even though we could stay almost anywhere we wanted, we don't even consider other timeshares or hotels in Waikiki and we also like KBV and its central location.
> BTW, is the ABC store remodeling complete?  How do the storefronts next to the Imperial look?




Hi Marty,

Yes, the Imperial is working out really well for us.  The units we've stayed in have been well cared for, and nothing beats that excellent location.  I'm not much for cooking in the unit anyway, so as long as the fridge, microwave, and coffee pot work well, I'm pretty easy to please.  And with a well-run 24-hour Denny's waiting down at the street level, it's hard to want to buy groceries to cook.  Cheaper to eat out, than to buy all the parts to cook for only a week.  

We own a Palm unit, which (as you likely know) has a full bedroom and bath, with a separate Murphy bed and pull-out sofa in the living room.  When it's just two of us staying there, we slide the sofa over in front of the Murphy bed, which provides a better arrangement in the living room.  Makes it plenty spacious.  The second bathroom comes in handy, too.

The ABC Store remodeling is complete, and the store looks great.  They're opening a full-service fresh deli in the back of the store, and it should be open any day now (if not already open.)  All they were waiting on was the sign-off on health inspections before opening for business.  I learned during the Owner's Update at the Imperial that this ABC Store location is the busiest one of all, which didn't really surprise me - the place is always packed.  I'm sure the deli will be a great success.

And yes, spending a crazy-busy week full of excitement on Oahu followed by an unplugged week of laid-back fun on Kauai is an excellent mix of Hawaii vacation time.  Now if I can only figure out how to stay longer and longer each time I go there, eventually I may not have to come back home at all...  

Dave


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 18, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Funny how it takes forEVER to finally get here, then the vacation time flies past like greased lightning.
> 
> unset dinner at The Beach House.  We snorkeled at Poipu, waded at Ke'e Beach, enjoyed a sunset and rainbow from the Hanalei Pier, and walked on the deserted beachfront at Barking Sands.  (I'm retired Navy, and getting on the base there is one of the few perks I get to enjoy.)
> 
> ...



Have you ever stayed at the cottages at Barking Sands?  They are amazing in a totally different way than the timeshares.  About 8 years ago we needed a couple of days to get a cheaper air fare, and luckily booked two nights there before our Waiohai and Lanai Beach stays.  They are right on the beach, and there is nothing but raw beach and ocean and sky. 

At the end of the whole trip, I asked our boys what they had liked best.  Even with all the hot tubs, water falls and activities at the timeshares, our youngest had no doubt:  It was Barking Sands.  Watching the sunset, or getting up early for the first light on the waves, or racing down to the surf on the hot sand with no one else in sight just captured his heart.  I kind of felt the same way.  Love the luxuries, but there is something very special about watching the surf in the moonlight at Barking Sands! It almost feels as if you are the only people on the island. My husband is retired AF, and we have always meant to go back to the cottages, but have not yet returned. 

We love Kauai also, our favorite island.  But this year we tear ourselves away for Maui and the Big Island.  Then back to Kauai!  Loved your trip details!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> Have you ever stayed at the cottages at Barking Sands?  They are amazing in a totally different way than the timeshares.  About 8 years ago we needed a couple of days to get a cheaper air fare, and luckily booked two nights there before our Waiohai and Lanai Beach stays.  They are right on the beach, and there is nothing but raw beach and ocean and sky.
> 
> At the end of the whole trip, I asked our boys what they had liked best.  Even with all the hot tubs, water falls and activities at the timeshares, our youngest had no doubt:  It was Barking Sands.  Watching the sunset, or getting up early for the first light on the waves, or racing down to the surf on the hot sand with no one else in sight just captured his heart.  I kind of felt the same way.  Love the luxuries, but there is something very special about watching the surf in the moonlight at Barking Sands! It almost feels as if you are the only people on the island. My husband is retired AF, and we have always meant to go back to the cottages, but have not yet returned.
> 
> We love Kauai also, our favorite island.  But this year we tear ourselves away for Maui and the Big Island.  Then back to Kauai!  Loved your trip details!




Thanks, Ann.  I tried to include the sort of things people on TUG would want to know about.  There are already plenty of timeshare reviews, but not so much about what to do once you're there.  The things I wanted to share are the things everyone might want to know, regardless of where they're staying.

I agree about Barking Sands.  It's so deserted there, and the cottages are so nice.  We drove around them while there, and only saw one car parked there, so unless the visitors were out and about, they must have been pretty empty at the time.

We found similar empty beachfront at Bellows AFB beach on Oahu.  The homeless camps have been moved out since we were last there, and the beach was completely empty.  I guess the cabins there are available to rent, as well.  I've never checked into them, though. Maybe someday.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2012)

*Gas prices*

Forgot to mention:  Gas at Costco on Kauai was $4.09 and $4.39 on Friday.  Higher elsewhere on the island.

It was $4.49 for Regular Unleaded at Costco on Oahu the week before.

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the great trip report, Dave! I've taken notes for our trip to Kauai this fall. We've been to Kauai a couple of times, but you've given me some new ideas - thank you!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2012)

PamMo said:


> Thanks for the great trip report, Dave! I've taken notes for our trip to Kauai this fall. We've been to Kauai a couple of times, but you've given me some new ideas - thank you!




Happy to help, Pam.  Hope you have a great time on Kauai!

Everyone:  Feel free to ask questions - I'm sure I've left out a fair amount of things.

Dave


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 19, 2012)

*Mahalo Dave!*

Great report!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2012)

Jim Bryan said:


> Great report!



Thanks, Jim!  Hope it helps others.

Dave


----------



## lily28 (Jun 19, 2012)

Dave, does the unit at Imperial has full or partial kitchen? Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2012)

lily28 said:


> Dave, does the unit at Imperial has full or partial kitchen? Thanks




Hi Lily,

I'd consider it a partial kitchen.  There is a four-burner cooktop, a convection microwave, an under-counter fridge, and a full-sized dishwasher.  It'd be fine for making a small meal, but not suitable for cooking a big fancy dinner.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 23, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Hi Lily,
> 
> I'd consider it a partial kitchen.  There is a four-burner cooktop, a convection microwave, an under-counter fridge, and a full-sized dishwasher.  It'd be fine for making a small meal, but not suitable for cooking a big fancy dinner.
> 
> Dave



Lily
If you need to make a bigger meal for more people, the owners lounge is helpful.  Like Dave, when it is just the DH & I we do not cook, but when the whole family goes, we take advantage of the owners lounge to cook and eat.
--Shanna


----------



## lily28 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Shanna and Dave for the info on Imperial.  We stayed at Hilton last week and since there is a 1 in 4 block, I am looking for alternative in Honolulu in 2 years. We walked by Imperial on the way back and it looks nice outside.  Small kitchen is fine with us as we usually cook only breakfasts (noodles) and occasional dinners when we are too lazy to go out. Thanks.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 23, 2012)

lily28 said:


> Thanks Shanna and Dave for the info on Imperial.  We stayed at Hilton last week and since there is a 1 in 4 block, I am looking for alternative in Honolulu in 2 years. We walked by Imperial on the way back and it looks nice outside.  Small kitchen is fine with us as we usually cook only breakfasts (noodles) and occasional dinners when we are too lazy to go out. Thanks.




Hi Lily,

As you saw, the Imperial location is great.  It's a very well-run facility.  Just remember that it isn't a Hilton - the units are fairly small, most are a bit worn around the edges, but they're clean, and you won't be hanging around much during the day anyway.  I like Imperial for everything it is, and that I don't have to pay extra for things I'm not using.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 23, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Hi Lily,
> 
> As you saw, the Imperial location is great.  It's a very well-run facility.  Just remember that it isn't a Hilton - the units are fairly small, most are a bit worn around the edges, but they're clean, and you won't be hanging around much during the day anyway.  I like Imperial for everything it is, and that I don't have to pay extra for things I'm not using.
> 
> Dave



Well said Dave.  The important thing is it is clean, and the staff is wonderful.  And they are working on upgrades.  A couple years ago they got flat screens and wifi in the rooms.  You have to pay for wifi, but at least it is available in your rooms, instead of habing to go to the owners lounge, as it used to be. A couple years before that they updated the owners lounge.  Which is very nice now, they have granite counter tops in the kitchen area, a huge tv and a bunch of leather couches.  Oh and there is a pool table too, which is convenient when cooking dinner.


----------

